# Ministry of Foreign Affairs Attestation



## rsinner

So I have to apply for my newborn son's resident visa and thus have to get the birth certificate attested

From what I understand the process is as follows
1) Get the birth certificate notarised in India
2) Get it attested by the UAE embassy in India
3) Get it attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affirs in UAE (Dubai)

As I am in India to apply for my son's passport, I thought I will save on the agent's fee and get it done myself. I have got (1) done, and will probably get (2) done tomorrow.
Has anyone any experience of Step 3? Where is the office (website i sin Arabic only) ? How long does it take and how much (150 dhs?) ?
Thanks for any pointers


----------



## Free_Spirit

rsinner said:


> So I have to apply for my newborn son's resident visa and thus have to get the birth certificate attested
> 
> From what I understand the process is as follows
> 1) Get the birth certificate notarised in India
> 2) Get it attested by the UAE embassy in India
> 3) Get it attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affirs in UAE (Dubai)
> 
> As I am in India to apply for my son's passport, I thought I will save on the agent's fee and get it done myself. I have got (1) done, and will probably get (2) done tomorrow.
> Has anyone any experience of Step 3? Where is the office (website i sin Arabic only) ? How long does it take and how much (150 dhs?) ?
> Thanks for any pointers


We experienced a huge queue in the Ministry for Foreign Affairs, before it was located on the 4th or 5th floor (don't remember) and queue was all way down the stairs. I heard they moved somewhere so you might have a better experience. But sorry, can't help with location. There is an agency Orient Legal Translation, I know they do stamps - 150 AED for the stamp + 150 AED for their service.


----------



## rsinner

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> We experienced a huge queue in the Ministry for Foreign Affairs, before it was located on the 4th or 5th floor (don't remember) and queue was all way down the stairs. I heard they moved somewhere so you might have a better experience. But sorry, can't help with location. There is an agency Orient Legal Translation, I know they do stamps - 150 AED for the stamp + 150 AED for their service.


Thanks Ella. 
Will be using an agent for the whole process. Seems the Indian bureaucracy is a tough nut to crack for ordinary mortals like me


----------



## katiepotato

Step (3) is very straightforward - just take the document to the attestation section at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, which is the big building next to the Omani Embassy on the crossroads of Zabeel Road and Khalid Bin Waleed Road near the creek. The attestation section is open 08:00 - 12:00 every day; get there early to avoid queues Go up the main steps, explain what you need and you will be given a numbered ticket. Wait in line for your number to be called, pay AED150 for the stamping and you're done. 

Good luck


----------



## rsinner

katiepotato said:


> Step (3) is very straightforward - just take the document to the attestation section at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, which is the big building next to the Omani Embassy on the crossroads of Zabeel Road and Khalid Bin Waleed Road near the creek. The attestation section is open 08:00 - 12:00 every day; get there early to avoid queues Go up the main steps, explain what you need and you will be given a numbered ticket. Wait in line for your number to be called, pay AED150 for the stamping and you're done.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Katie. 
It was step 2 which was the problem as it required Ministru of External Affairs (of India) attestation first. Like I said, not an easy nut to crack. Lots of running around if one does not want to use touts. UAE bureaucracy is a breeze once you have seen the Indian bureaucracy


----------



## katiepotato

Ah I see

Which agent are you using - have you tried Urogulf? A few of our employees have used them for attestation of documents and they seem pretty reliable


----------



## rsinner

katiepotato said:


> Ah I see
> 
> Which agent are you using - have you tried Urogulf? A few of our employees have used them for attestation of documents and they seem pretty reliable


Thanks for the reco.
This time I am using someone who my office has used in the past and they were pretty good too.


----------

